# tonight game



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Who is going to win tonight? I say Boston. it going to be all over tonight.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I was reading the blog on ESPN.com about the series. This was right after game 5 and Some guy wrote that he thought L.A. would win the series in 7, but he said that he thought Boston would win game 6. Now that's funny stuff. You can imagine the crap he got on that board!!! Anyway, I think it will be an entertaining game, and I also hope Boston puts L.A. in their place! (Yes, I'm a Laker hater  )


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

o-|| LAKERS. o-|| To many referees betting on it for them to win :lol:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Depending on how Stern and the Refs roll the dice. Officiated fairly Boston, bad officiating Lakers.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The NBA is becoming only 1 step above WWE wrestling, I think they call it sports theater. When vegas won't take bets on it you will know for sure it's fixed. I hope it gets over soon so we can talk about a real sprort like football!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

5 min 7 sec, 78-113. nice work Doc!

i smell SMOKED LAKER! :mrgreen: 



anyone know the difference between kobi bryant and a stray dog???













the stray dog will quit whining after a while *\-\*


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Celtics by 40.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

That was an a$$ kicking


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

That was a suprise IMO.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the only surprise is that _the powers that be _didnt make it a seven game series.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> That was a suprise IMO.


nope.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Talk about a whoopin'!!! Boston didn't even give the refs a chance to sway that game. Now we can all rest easy know that the Rapist still can't lead HIS team to a championship. Kobe had just 22 points and 1, yes 1, assist last night. Talk about a team player. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll agree... nobody expected that blowout. If they did, they had some highly unrealistic views about the finals between two very talented teams. I'm glad Boston won... thats great for them but I wasn't expecting a win this huge. It certainly was a sort of exclamation point on the series. My wife is ticked but what can ya do?? Heard an analyst say that if the Lakers get Bynum back, they're probably going to be favored to come out of the west for the next three years or so. Truth??


----------

